# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Ραδιο/DVD αυτοκινητου.

## Phatt

Εχω ενα κινεζικο ραδιο/dvd αυτοκινητου με οθονη μαρκας EONON μοντελο e837, στο 1DIN.
Απο αυτα που κανουν τα παντα και συμφαιρουν  :Wink: 

Eδω και καποιο καιρο, μου παρουσιασε το εξης προβλημα.Οταν περναω απο λακουβα η ανωμαλια του δρομου, μου αλλαζει πηγη.Δηλαδη απο USB με πεταει σε CD, Radio η οτιδηποτε αλλο.Το κανει ομως κυκλικα, οπως δηλαδη και οταν παταω το Source για να το αλλαξω εγω.Στην αρχη το παρουσιαζε σπανιοτερα, με τον καιρο ομως το προβλημα ενταθηκε.Δεν εχει σημασια σε πια πηγη θα βρισκεται, το παρουσιαζει ανεξαρτητα.

Το εσφαξα προχτες, γιατι υποπτευομουν οτι μπορει να ειναι καποια ψυχρη κολληση.Εκτος απο ενα καλωδιο της κεραιας που ηταν κομμενο(μπορει να το εκοψα και εγω γιατι το ανοιγμα εγινε λιγο βαρβαρο αφου ηταν μεγαλο στραπουλιγμα), δεν ειδα κατι αλλο που να αναγνωριζεται ως προβλημα με το ματι...Επισης γινεται λιγο χαμος εκει μεσα, τα κυκλωματα ολα ειναι παρα πολυ συμπαγη, μου πονεσαν τα ματια!

Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα αλλη γενικοτερα για το που θα επρεπε να κοιταξω;

----------


## HFProject

Το κουμπάκι source ; το κοίταξες ;

Ρίξε λίγο spay χωρίς λάδι σε αυτό.

----------


## Phatt

Ναι φιλε το κοιταξα, εβαλα το πολυμετρο και το δοκιμασα να δω αν κλεινει κυκλωμα με ελαφρυ πατημα πριν το "τικ" η με ελαφρυ κουνημα δεξια-αριστερα η μικροκραδασμους.Δεν ειναι απο κει.

Ειμαι ψιλοασχετος, αυτο το spray χωρις λαδι, εννοεις spray επαφων;

----------


## mystaki g

ξεκόλλησε το αν μπορεις/εαν δεν μπορεις τοτε αστο

----------


## gsmaster

Δες αν έχει καμια καλωδιοταινία που πάει απο την πρόσοψη στην κυρίως πλακέτα, μπορεί κάπου εκεί να βραχυκυκλώνει ή να μην κάνει καλή επαφή και να συμπεριφέρεται σαν να πατάς το source. 

Εφόσον το το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται με τους κραδασμούς, τότε είναι σίγουρα μηχανικό το πρόβλημα οπότε θα βρεθεί η λύση. Ίσως όντως να είναι και κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση όπως σωστα υποψιάζεσαι.

----------


## Phatt

Γιαννη οπως σωστα ειπες, εχει μια καλωδιοταινια ναι, που πηγαινει στην προσωψη για το lcd display και τα usb και εντολες.

Με αυτην την μπορω να κανω για να σιγουρεψω την επαφη της;

Θα σηκωσω και κανα 2 φωτο το απογεματακι να το δειτε κιολας.

----------


## Phatt

Επειδη βαρεθηκα και δεν εντοπισα βλαβη "με το ματι" ειπα να το δεσω και να παω να το βαλω πισω και να δω εαν συνεχιζει τα προβληματα.Εγινε το εξης ομως.Εαν και επαιζε απο οποιαδηποτε πηγη, ακουγοταν τοσο χαμηλα, που με το ζορι το αντιλαμβανοσουν, ανεξαρτητα απο το επιπεδο που ειχα ρυθμισμενη την ενταση.
Εχει ενα χαρακτηριστικο "μπιπ" καθε φορα που ανεβαζεις ενα βαθμο την ενταση, το οποιο ακουγοταν κανονικα.

Λετε να εκανα καμια βλακεια πουθενα και να εκαψα καμια εξοδο;Τι μπορω να κανω για να δω τι γινεται;

----------


## giorgos

Μάλλον είναι απο το σύστημα ασφαλείας που έχουν τα κινέζικα αν το ανοιξεις χαλάει...... :Lol:  :Lol: 
πλάκα κάνω

----------


## Phatt

Το οτι θα επισκευαστει ειναι δεδομενο.Μου τη δινει που το αγορασα 4-5 μηνες πριν και τωρα μου κανει τετοια χαζα, σε αλλη περιπτωση θα το πετουσα.Το κυριοτερο προβλημα τελικα βρισκεται στα νευρα μου μαλλον  :Cursing:

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα παιδια εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το τι πρεπει να κοιταξω;
Δεν εχω τοσες μερες μουσικη στο αμαξι και ειναι κριμα...

----------

